# Mosquito lake



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

In one thread from a few days ago, it looked like mosquito was still locked up.... can anyone confirm that? I’m sure it’s not safe, but being locked at least gives me hope!!! Thx


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

yesterday from the causeway looking south. Still all locked up.


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Not quite frozen, but getting there. Open water at the shore


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Come on old man winter ❄


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Video on Facebook a guy walked out off cemetery spudding his way, only went out about 10 yards maybe but was thick enough for him, should be good to go end of week with these temps


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll be there this weekend. If it's not ready I'll fish my parent's pond.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,m not a ice guy [anymore] years back went threw and that was enough of a warning , theres no fish worth a life , gather your gear head south for a couple days. be safe,[ seems we loose somebody every year over a fish.]


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I’m planning on Skeeter Saturday I think, pending conditions of ice, expecting close to 5” by Saturday one would think. Also, for those of you that don’t know there is a hardwater forum on here under general discussions.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

When are you taking me. I’ve never been. 


BIGEYURK25 said:


> I’m planning on Skeeter Saturday I think, pending conditions of ice, expecting close to 5” by Saturday one would think. Also, for those of you that don’t know there is a hardwater forum on here under general discussions.


en


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

bountyhunter said:


> I,m not a ice guy [anymore] years back went threw and that was enough of a warning , theres no fish worth a life , gather your gear head south for a couple days. be safe,[ seems we loose somebody every year over a fish.]


Most people who go in are not using a spud to check before you step and to eager to run out there. If you go with your gut, spud before you step, don’t fish alone and wear your safety gear you got as much of a chance of an accident as you do on the open water. Every time you get into a boat or head into the woods, there is risk of bad accidents and death. Is a fish or a deer worth dying for? Absolutely not. But I use all safety precautions and I️ have a better chance of dying in a car accident on my way to work, hands down. If I️ had to pick how I’m going to meet my maker, well it’d be enjoying gods creation like he made me to do. Tight lines


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

TheShoreman said:


> When are you taking me. I’ve never been.
> 
> en


I got you homie, whenever you want to go just hit me up!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Video on Facebook a guy walked out off cemetery spudding his way, only went out about 10 yards maybe but was thick enough for him, should be good to go end of week with these temps


There ya go.. put your life in the hands of some jackass on Facebook.. no doubt in my mind the ice will be 4" soon, just don't rush.. be smart, be safe..


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

There are three shanties on the north side of the causeway.


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Probably 8-10 shanties at the cemetery


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Any ice checks?


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

I don't have any data, I was just passing through the area


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lakeside said 3” north, 4” at the cemetery. Is causeway sg closed this winter? Tried calling a handful... no answer


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Yes, I've passed the shop a dozen times over the past month. Closed.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Lakeside said 3” north, 4” at the cemetery. Is causeway sg closed this winter? Tried calling a handful... no answer


Causeway is open and has bait


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

How do I get to the cemetary lot. Will be my first trtip here.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

icingdeath said:


> How do I get to the cemetary lot. Will be my first trtip here.


566 west main st
Cortland Ohio 44410

This address will put you in the parking lot.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you very much. Sounds worth the over an hr drive.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Ice, cross the causeway and turn south on Rt 46. Stay on 46 until ya come to a stop sign. Turn right at the stop sign and it'll take you right to the cemetary.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Bwana J said:


> Ice, cross the causeway and turn south on Rt 46. Stay on 46 until ya come to a stop sign. Turn right at the stop sign and it'll take you right to the cemetary.


Thanks bud!


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Any time Chris. Good luck and be careful out there.


----------



## Klingaling (Feb 24, 2007)

My kid was at cemetery pretty far out and said 4 to 5 inches of good ice. No eyes, bunch of drink perch all day. Southside by causeway looks shaky, north side is locked up with many shanty by bait shop. It's making ice!


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

I was also at the cemetery today. 5” of ice. No walleye but tons of those nuisance small perch! Still nice to get out for the first time in a few years!


----------

